# Lebron wants to workout with Curry



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Link


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> Link


The question then becomes "why"?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

eddy tends to be likeable according to his teammates through the years ...add to that in the summer Eddy through his management , trainer and where he works out (hoops the gym) has a pretty solid network of nba players he is contact with.

it also should be noted that as a HS senior lebron did attend bulls games through tickets he aquired through his agent at the time (aaron goodwin who was also Jamal crawford's agent, LeBron has since switched to Leon Rose who is also eddy's agent) and James would go in the locker room ...they have been good friends for some time, and on james' part picking the brain of someone who has been a knick for 5 years he is going to get a good picture of what being a knick is like, eddy right now is looked at in a bad light but it wasn't so long ago he was the team's franchise player, he's seen the good and the bad of ny and has credibility very few people can have and on the other side ...

for eddy who was always a fake star in the sense his game wasn't rounded out enough to be a true star but as a center who has the ability to score like he does , he gives lebron something he needs a player no matter what is going to provide scoring help , he has great natural ability and very good hands for catching passes, with Lebron on the roster he has to play or be traded .



unless eddy is just so against being a knick at this point he just trashes the team up and down, i cant see this as being a negative for the knicks


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Because he's a media whore who's trying to give Knicks fans all the signs lol.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> eddy tends to be likeable according to his teammates through the years ...add to that in the summer Eddy through his management , trainer and where he works out (hoops the gym) has a pretty solid network of nba players he is contact with.
> 
> it also should be noted that as a HS senior lebron did attend bulls games through tickets he aquired through his agent at the time (aaron goodwin who was also Jamal crawford's agent, LeBron has since switched to Leon Rose who is also eddy's agent) and James would go in the locker room ...they have been good friends for some time, and on james' part picking the brain of someone who has been a knick for 5 years he is going to get a good picture of what being a knick is like, eddy right now is looked at in a bad light but it wasn't so long ago he was the team's franchise player, he's seen the good and the bad of ny and has credibility very few people can have and on the other side ...
> 
> ...


I would imagine that Eddy's comments would be fairly negative at this point in his career. We've tried trading him a number of times, have refused to give him a "fair shot (in his opinion)" and all-around shatted on him since the D'Antoni regime. I doubt all that matters in the end because if LeBron is about winning, he wouldn't be taking advice from a guy that has done so little to accomplish it in his career. On the other hand, I wouldn't be surprised to see Eddy come back like a gazelle and dominate offensively like he did his previous contract year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

for Lebron James to work out with Eddy Curry... doesn't that mean that Eddy Curry would actually have to... you know... work out?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dornado said:


> for Lebron James to work out with Eddy Curry... doesn't that mean that Eddy Curry would actually have to... you know... work out?


Dear God. That must mean..... he is.....exerting...exerting energy.....


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You mean he isn't afraid that Eddy Curry will mistake him for a meatball sub?


----------

